# STREETLOW/SALINAS 3/14/10



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

me


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS
VALLEY CRUISERS


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

WELL YOU KNOW....


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Mar 4 2010, 07:53 PM~16800526
> *WELL YOU KNOW....
> *


 :yes: :naughty:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I'M THINKING ABOUT IT... :biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 5 2010, 12:33 AM~16802766
> *I'M THINKING ABOUT IT... :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: Me 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:yes: we be there.....hope weather is nice...:yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS
VALLEY CRUISERS
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 5 2010, 12:33 AM~16802766
> *I'M THINKING ABOUT IT... :biggrin:
> *



NO RAIN DANCE PAULY :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 5 2010, 08:45 AM~16804303
> *SOCIOS
> VALLEY CRUISERS
> CALI LIFE
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 5 2010, 08:48 AM~16804330
> *  :biggrin:
> *



u coming Rafa?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm there!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 5 2010, 08:54 AM~16804375
> *u coming Rafa?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye+Mar 5 2010, 09:20 AM~16804575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CAILE BBQ AT MY HOUSE SAT


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Ill b there :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84CUTTY THERE FOSHO


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

SEE YOU ALL THERE :biggrin:


----------



## revjoev (Aug 13, 2008)

HEAVEN ON WHEELS

http://heavenonwheels.shutterfly.com/


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 5 2010, 11:04 AM~16805397
> *SEE U THERE
> CAILE BBQ AT MY HOUSE SAT
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS
VALLEY CRUISERS
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
LUXURIOUS
RUTHIE SKY


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty+Mar 5 2010, 01:46 PM~16806479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Oh yeah!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 5 2010, 12:33 AM~16802766
> *I'M THINKING ABOUT IT... :biggrin:
> *


  WHAT CAR SHOW? :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Mar 5 2010, 08:32 PM~16809423
> *Oh yeah!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 5 2010, 09:20 AM~16804575
> *I'm there!
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 5 2010, 12:33 AM~16802766
> *I'M THINKING ABOUT IT... :biggrin:
> *


I know what your thinking about







:roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WILL BE THERE GOTTA SUPPORT THE LOCAL SHOWS.*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Kings Jester_@Mar 6 2010, 10:02 AM~16812886
> *I know what your thinking about
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS
VALLEY CRUISERS
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
LUXURIOUS
TROKITAS
BUILT 2 CLOWN
SALINAS
STREET LIFE
SWIFT



OUR FAVORITE MODEL
RUTHIE SKY
:biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Kings Jester_@Mar 6 2010, 10:02 AM~16812886
> *I know what your thinking about
> 
> 
> ...


*
PAULY SAVE ME SOME!!*


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

I'll be in GA that weekend


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Mar 6 2010, 08:04 PM~16815992
> *I'll be in GA that weekend
> *



dam da sucks bro should be a great show :biggrin:


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

DUKE'S NO. CAL IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Kings Jester_@Mar 6 2010, 10:02 AM~16812886
> *I know what your thinking about
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## METALFLY (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 7 2010, 11:53 AM~16819580
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :biggrin:
> *


Viejitos will be in da house........ :wow:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Mar 6 2010, 08:04 PM~16815992
> *I'll be in GA that weekend
> *


I'll take the Monte to the show for you. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS
VALLEY CRUISERS
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
LUXURIOUS
TROKITAS
BUILT 2 CLOWN
SALINAS
STREET LIFE
SWIFT
DUKE'S
VIEJITOS 
TRAVIESOS
VIP


OUR FAVORITE MODEL
RUTHIE SKY
:biggrin:


----------



## westcoast5 (Oct 12, 2009)

hmmm since its in my backyard I may have to roll out, which ride should I take? maybe the benz.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 7 2010, 04:18 PM~16820713
> *I'll take the Monte to the show for you. :biggrin:
> *



Geez thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 6 2010, 01:25 PM~16813856
> *SOCIOS
> VALLEY CRUISERS
> CALI LIFE
> ...



*IMPALAS CC. WILL BE THERE. "Si dios nos da vida carnalito." * :sprint:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Mar 7 2010, 10:59 PM~16824969
> *Geez thanks  :biggrin:
> *


Sucks you're gonna mis this show.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 5 2010, 10:04 AM~16805397
> *
> CAILE BBQ AT MY HOUSE SAT
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

almost time


----------



## FLIPXICAN (Dec 20, 2005)

http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/93901
weather should be good.


----------



## Mr. Chicano 51 (Jan 20, 2010)

CHICANOS PRIDE CAR CLUB


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

?????? not that good in morning


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*nice looking SLUT *:wow:


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 8 2010, 02:12 PM~16829297
> *??????   not that good in morning
> 
> 
> ...


  
Do they really know?
Check this...Weather Channel

Sun
Mar 14


Partly Cloudy

high 63°
low 48°

precip 0%


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 8 2010, 11:58 AM~16828317
> *almost time
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE THERE*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 8 2010, 02:59 PM~16829643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

SEE YOU ALL SOON :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

anyone no how much is admission


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 6 2010, 01:25 PM~16813856
> *SOCIOS
> VALLEY CRUISERS
> CALI LIFE
> ...


Favorite.. Ha, I wish. Bad news tho. I'm not going to be able to make it, I'm moving that weekend (I need help moving.cough, cough). Family first, but i'm for sure going to the San Jose 4/11/10. I PINKY SWEAR!


SOCIOS
VALLEY CRUISERS
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
LUXURIOUS
TROKITAS
BUILT 2 CLOWN
SALINAS
STREET LIFE
SWIFT


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Mar 9 2010, 05:26 PM~16842251
> *anyone no how much is admission
> *


For spectators? $25


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS
VALLEY CRUISERS
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
LUXURIOUS
TROKITAS
BUILT 2 CLOWN
SALINAS
STREET LIFE
SWIFT
DUKE'S
VIEJITOS 
TRAVIESOS
VIP
IMPALAS
NEW FRIENDS
NOKTURNAL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 9 2010, 07:24 PM~16843676
> *Favorite.. Ha, I wish. Bad news tho. I'm not going to be able to make it, I'm moving that weekend (I need help moving.cough, cough). Family first, but i'm for sure going to the San Jose 4/11/10. I PINKY SWEAR!
> SOCIOS
> VALLEY CRUISERS
> ...



NO NINTENDO :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS
VALLEY CRUISERS
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
LUXURIOUS
TROKITAS
BUILT 2 CLOWN
SALINAS
STREET LIFE
SWIFT
DUKE'S
VIEJITOS 
TRAVIESOS
VIP
IMPALAS
NEW FRIENDS
NOKTURNAL
CHICANOS PRIDE


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 9 2010, 07:24 PM~16843676
> *Favorite.. Ha, I wish. Bad news tho. I'm not going to be able to make it, I'm moving that weekend (I need help moving.cough, cough). Family first, but i'm for sure going to the San Jose 4/11/10. I PINKY SWEAR!
> SOCIOS
> VALLEY CRUISERS
> ...


DAMN!! DOES THIS MEAN I HAVE TO DO ALL THE MODELING BY MYSELF? :0 :biggrin: :wow:
LIFE'S ROUGH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 10 2010, 04:04 PM~16852392
> *DAMN!! DOES THIS MEAN I HAVE TO DO ALL THE MODELING BY MYSELF? :0  :biggrin:  :wow:
> LIFE'S ROUGH!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN!!! When I grow up I want to be like BIG BROTHER PAULY :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 10 2010, 04:51 PM~16852804
> *:wow: DAMN!!! When I grow up I want to be like BIG BROTHER PAULY :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


me too he my role model.. :biggrin:


----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 10 2010, 03:51 PM~16852804
> *:wow: DAMN!!! When I grow up I want to be like BIG BROTHER PAULY :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 10 2010, 04:04 PM~16852392
> *DAMN!! DOES THIS MEAN I HAVE TO DO ALL THE MODELING BY MYSELF? :0  :biggrin:  :wow:
> LIFE'S ROUGH!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


just bring the chicks please!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

what the address for the BBQ


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 10 2010, 06:10 PM~16853559
> *me too he my role model.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

How much is admission?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 10 2010, 04:04 PM~16852392
> *DAMN!! DOES THIS MEAN I HAVE TO DO ALL THE MODELING BY MYSELF? :0  :biggrin:  :wow:
> LIFE'S ROUGH!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:wow: That g-string is way in there! :happysad:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Mar 11 2010, 12:15 AM~16857598
> *How much is admission?
> *


I think they said 25 for walk ins


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 10 2010, 04:04 PM~16852392
> *DAMN!! DOES THIS MEAN I HAVE TO DO ALL THE MODELING BY MYSELF? :0  :biggrin:  :wow:
> LIFE'S ROUGH!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I think you look good in black Pauly.. It brings out your ass I mean eyes!!!


----------



## caddi14559 (Feb 23, 2010)

is it still on for this sunday?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

UCE WILL BE THERE TOO .....CAN WE BRING BBQ'S ?


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 11 2010, 10:59 AM~16860704
> *UCE WILL BE THERE TOO .....CAN WE BRING BBQ'S ?
> *


YOU MAKING YOUR SEAFOOD SPECIALTY? :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 11 2010, 09:27 AM~16859388
> *I think you look good in black Pauly.. It brings out your ass I mean eyes!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

408 RYDERS C.C. WILL BE THERE REPPIN


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

good luck to all who's going , I'm waiten on some bike parts most likely wont make it  just in case I don't everyone have the best time ever.. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS
VALLEY CRUISERS
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
LUXURIOUS
TROKITAS
BUILT 2 CLOWN
SALINAS
STREET LIFE
SWIFT
DUKE'S
VIEJITOS 
TRAVIESOS
VIP
IMPALAS
NEW FRIENDS
NOKTURNAL
CHICANOS PRIDE
KINGS OF LUXURY
UCE
408 RYDERS


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 11 2010, 02:15 PM~16862143
> *SOCIOS
> VALLEY CRUISERS
> CALI LIFE
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Mar 11 2010, 03:02 PM~16862691
> *
> *



see u sun Danny


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 11 2010, 03:11 PM~16862782
> *see u sun Danny
> *


ORALE RIGHT ON BROTHER SEE U SOON


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 11 2010, 11:59 AM~16860704
> *UCE WILL BE THERE TOO .....CAN WE BRING BBQ'S ?
> *


YES YOU CAN AS LONG AS IT'S A PROPANE GRILL...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 11 2010, 04:27 PM~16863511
> *YES YOU CAN AS LONG AS IT'S A PROPANE GRILL...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

How much to show without pre reg?


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 10 2010, 04:04 PM~16852392
> *DAMN!! DOES THIS MEAN I HAVE TO DO ALL THE MODELING BY MYSELF? :0  :biggrin:  :wow:
> LIFE'S ROUGH!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


*pauly when i grow up i want 2 be like you!! save me some!! *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 10 2010, 03:18 PM~16852019
> *SOCIOS
> VALLEY CRUISERS
> CALI LIFE
> ...


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 11 2010, 09:27 AM~16859388
> *I think you look good in black Pauly.. It brings out your ass I mean eyes!!!
> *



*look at ruthie being a COCHINA!*


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Mar 11 2010, 10:24 PM~16866157
> *How much to show without pre reg?
> *


it's $40.00 if not pre-reg


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddi14559_@Mar 11 2010, 09:30 AM~16859415
> *is it still on for this sunday?
> *


yes the show is on for sunday it's not canceled.


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.............. :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sanjosefinest c.c_@Mar 12 2010, 03:21 AM~16868145
> *SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.............. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 
TELL DUCE DAVE TO BUST OUT THAT WAGON HE JUST PICKED UP AND NOT BE SCARRED TO LEAVE SAN JO FOR A SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

*YOU KNOW AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS
VALLEY CRUISERS
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
LUXURIOUS
TROKITAS
BUILT 2 CLOWN
SALINAS
STREET LIFE
SWIFT
DUKE'S
VIEJITOS 
TRAVIESOS
VIP
IMPALAS
NEW FRIENDS
NOKTURNAL
CHICANOS PRIDE
KINGS OF LUXURY
UCE
408 RYDERS
SAN JOSE FINEST
AZTEC CREATIONS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 12 2010, 11:50 AM~16870867
> *SOCIOS
> VALLEY CRUISERS
> CALI LIFE
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)

Since its in my backyard me and friend are taking the benzes'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 12 2010, 12:17 PM~16871082
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Found this in Todays newspaper

Salinas car show may cause traffic jam
The Monterey County Herald
Herald Staff Report
Posted: 03/12/2010 01:30:36 AM PST
Updated: 03/12/2010 01:30:36 AM PST


Salinas police are advising residents of possible traffic congestion and street closures Sunday afternoon and evening near the Salinas Sports Complex, where a car show is scheduled. 
Police said they expect heavy traffic near North Main Street and West Laurel Drive from 4 to 10p.m. because of "a planned event" at the sports complex. They encouraged drivers to take alternate routes to avoid congestion. 
A car show sponsored by Street Low magazine and Lay Low Entertainment is scheduled to run 11:30a.m. to 5p.m., said sports complex manager Roger LaFountain. 
He said police, evidently, are expecting drivers to cruise the streets after the event is over. 
A similar show two years ago at the sports complex didn't produce major traffic problems, he said. 
The show is expected to attract 1,000 to 1,200 people, with 400 vehicles entered, LaFountain said.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Mar 12 2010, 02:19 PM~16872125
> *Found this in Todays newspaper
> 
> Salinas car show may cause traffic jam
> ...



cabrones going 2 b ready and lead every 1 straight 2 da freeway............


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

WERE WE GOING AFTER THE SHOW


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Mar 12 2010, 03:17 PM~16872619
> *WERE WE GOING AFTER THE SHOW
> *



LA COSTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :biggrin: 



U KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

SE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:drama: see everybody there.....


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

alright all you car show fantics... 
if you are planning on spending the night in Salinas and need a room, head to the Laurel Inn.. mention Streetlow Magazine and get a discount on your room.. 801 W Laurel Dr, Salinas CA 93906. 831-449-2427 But you gotta mention StreetLow Magazine or you wont get it.. 

now dont ever say that i dont love you guys lol :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Mar 12 2010, 07:21 PM~16874839
> *alright all you car show fantics...
> if you are planning on spending the night in Salinas and need a room, head to the Laurel Inn.. mention Streetlow Magazine and get a discount on your room.. 801 W Laurel Dr, Salinas CA 93906. 831-449-2427  But you gotta mention StreetLow Magazine or you wont get it..
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Mar 12 2010, 03:17 PM~16872619
> *WERE WE GOING AFTER THE SHOW
> *


JESSE'S HOUSE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Mar 12 2010, 07:21 PM~16874839
> *alright all you car show fantics...
> if you are planning on spending the night in Salinas and need a room, head to the Laurel Inn.. mention Streetlow Magazine and get a discount on your room.. 801 W Laurel Dr, Salinas CA 93906. 831-449-2427  But you gotta mention StreetLow Magazine or you wont get it..
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2010, 08:06 PM~16875375
> *JESSE'S HOUSE
> *


yup yup


----------



## thetava (Nov 23, 2009)

so its 25 bucks for spectators??


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thetava_@Mar 12 2010, 09:13 PM~16876155
> *so its 25 bucks for spectators??
> *



yes


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2010, 08:06 PM~16875375
> *JESSE'S HOUSE
> *


when u getting here Danny sat or sun?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS
VALLEY CRUISERS
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
LUXURIOUS
TROKITAS
BUILT 2 CLOWN
SALINAS
STREET LIFE
SWIFT
DUKE'S
VIEJITOS 
TRAVIESOS
VIP
IMPALAS
NEW FRIENDS
NOKTURNAL
CHICANOS PRIDE
KINGS OF LUXURY
UCE
408 RYDERS
SAN JOSE FINEST
AZTEC CREATIONS


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 9 2010, 12:42 AM~16834700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So theses are the performers?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Mar 12 2010, 02:17 PM~16872619
> *WERE WE GOING AFTER THE SHOW
> *


Watcha gonna break 200 posts soon :biggrin:


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Blvd Kings, Will be there. :rimshot:


----------



## 71MonteCarlo (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Mar 12 2010, 02:19 PM~16872125
> *Found this in Todays newspaper
> 
> Salinas car show may cause traffic jam
> ...


I say we take the cruising back to south salinas like they did back in the days....cause if you notice....only signs that say no cruising are only on NORTH MAIN....so after the show i say we all just cruise the south like they did before us....whos with me?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 71MonteCarlo_@Mar 13 2010, 01:42 AM~16878433
> *I say we take the cruising back to south salinas like they did back in the days....cause if you notice....only signs that say no cruising are only on NORTH MAIN....so after the show i say we all just cruise the south like they did before us....whos with me?
> *


Fuck it, I might not have my lowlow, but I'll have my Tahoe Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## 71MonteCarlo (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 13 2010, 01:48 AM~16878462
> *Fuck it, I might not have my lowlow, but I'll have my Tahoe Sunday. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE REIGN IN THE FORECAST :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 13 2010, 05:40 AM~16878880
> *LOOKS LIKE REIGN IN THE FORECAST :biggrin:
> *


WUT :0 Oh I See :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Mar 13 2010, 06:34 AM~16879027
> *WUT  :0  Oh I See  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Mar 12 2010, 03:17 PM~16872619
> *WERE WE GOING AFTER THE SHOW
> *



:0 WassUp Fidel, I'm gonna try to make it up there if it dose'nt rain !


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 12 2010, 03:00 PM~16872472
> *cabrones going 2 b ready and lead every 1 straight 2 da freeway............
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SO HOW MANY PEOPLE YOU GET IN 4 A CAR ENTRY ONLY 2??? :dunno: GOT REG IN THE MAIL,BUT LOST IT!


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

so how much to enter ur car? and how many people are allowed in the car?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

beutiful day in da 831 sunny should be a great tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS
VALLEY CRUISERS
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
LUXURIOUS
TROKITAS
BUILT 2 CLOWN
SALINAS
STREET LIFE
SWIFT
DUKE'S
VIEJITOS 
TRAVIESOS
VIP
IMPALAS
NEW FRIENDS
NOKTURNAL
CHICANOS PRIDE
KINGS OF LUXURY
UCE
408 RYDERS
SAN JOSE FINEST
AZTEC CREATIONS
BLVD KINGS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66+Mar 13 2010, 12:35 AM~16878090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no rain here :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 71MonteCarlo_@Mar 13 2010, 01:42 AM~16878433
> *I say we take the cruising back to south salinas like they did back in the days....cause if you notice....only signs that say no cruising are only on NORTH MAIN....so after the show i say we all just cruise the south like they did before us....whos with me?
> *



I was talking to TRAVIESOS bout this this morning at fish n chips by the way the menudo there :thumbsup: they r not going to allow us 2 cruise so let's take it to s main like the old days that way they won't fuck wit STREETLOW n want 2 charge more for PD plus they won't be waiting for us on Smain we can meet at the nob hill :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916+Mar 13 2010, 10:42 AM~16879950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non pre reg $40.00 2 person 
bike $30


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SO IS THIS INDOOR/OUTDOOR?? GRASS/ASPHALT?? NEVER BEEN THERE!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 13 2010, 02:50 PM~16881226
> *SO IS THIS INDOOR/OUTDOOR?? GRASS/ASPHALT?? NEVER BEEN THERE!
> *



outdoor one building for bikes grass and asphal


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 13 2010, 01:56 PM~16881259
> *outdoor one building for bikes grass and asphal
> *


THANKS!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 13 2010, 02:57 PM~16881265
> *THANKS!
> *





 




DON'T FORGET NOK ENTERTAINTMENT IS HOSTING A STREELOW PRE PARTY TONIGHT IN MONTEREY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 13 2010, 02:25 PM~16881089
> *is 2 per car and $20 per extra person once the gates r ope at 11 is $25
> non pre reg $40.00 2 person
> bike $30
> ...


thanks bro 1 more question
if i print the registration form from the website and fill it out can i just go right in or do i have to fill out other paperwork at the door? thanks alot


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Mar 13 2010, 06:38 PM~16882524
> *thanks bro 1 more question
> if i print the registration form from the website and fill it out can i just go right in or do i have to fill out other paperwork at the door? thanks alot
> *





if you are not pre reg you will have to line up with the non pre reg but if u print it out and fill it out u r 1 step ahhead :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 13 2010, 02:50 PM~16881226
> *SO IS THIS INDOOR/OUTDOOR?? GRASS/ASPHALT?? NEVER BEEN THERE!
> *



theres not grass. its all torn out. its all blacktop


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

woooohooo~! we are here in salinas at the hotel. getting ready for tomorrows fun!  on my second corona lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Mar 13 2010, 08:14 PM~16883260
> *woooohooo~! we are here in salinas at the hotel. getting ready for tomorrows fun!    on my second corona lol
> *



I'll be there later :biggrin: save me 1


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

pacman winning da fight


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

pac man won :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

see ya tommarrow


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Mar 11 2010, 11:12 AM~16860813
> *YOU MAKING YOUR SEAFOOD SPECIALTY? :0
> *


nah some carne asada :wow:


----------



## SH4RKZ (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 13 2010, 02:05 PM~16881009
> *SOCIOS
> VALLEY CRUISERS
> CALI LIFE
> ...


----------



## SH4RKZ (Mar 20, 2009)

INSPIRATIONS WILL BE THERE


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

I heard peeps lining up already


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Mar 14 2010, 01:17 AM~16885170
> *I heard peeps lining up already
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:420:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 13 2010, 10:57 PM~16884750
> *see ya tommarrow
> *


:tears: not us... boohoo :biggrin:
take pics


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

leaving sacramento at 5 in the morning only takes 3 hours to get to salinas for us .


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

on the way


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

we'll be meeting up in an hour maybe 1 1/2 :biggrin:


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

Pics Pics Pics.... Por Favor....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Mar 14 2010, 06:47 PM~16889579
> *Pics Pics Pics.... Por Favor....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

any pics???? :uh:


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

Where are all the pics :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*I have a some pics of the show not that much I post them up in a minute.*


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

pics por-flavor! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall+Mar 14 2010, 05:47 PM~16889579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FLIPXICAN (Dec 20, 2005)

Show was cool, lots of cars just not a lot of people.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 14 2010, 08:06 PM~16890372
> *I have a some pics of the show not that much I post them up in a minute.
> *




huuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 14 2010, 09:04 PM~16891171
> *huuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoast5 (Oct 12, 2009)

lots of clean cars there! Way better than my ride.


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 14 2010, 09:04 PM~16891171
> *huuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


 :yessad: :sprint:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

just got home, it was a good show, now im off to bed!


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 14 2010, 08:06 PM~16890372
> *I have a some pics of the show not that much I post them up in a minute.
> *



PUES HURRY UP HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

i just got a few


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

you got a clean ride!



> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Mar 14 2010, 10:26 PM~16892133
> *i just got a few
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Mar 14 2010, 09:30 PM~16892177
> *you got a clean ride!
> *


thanks homie...urs looks clean too


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

NICE PICTS..... LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Mar 14 2010, 10:29 PM~16892170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good art 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats on the win :biggrin:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Mar 14 2010, 09:36 PM~16892237
> *looks good art
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: congrats on the win  :biggrin:
> *


thanks gilbert


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

KEEP 'EM COMING GOOD PICTS


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

COOL PICS


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> > looks good art
> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats on the win :biggrin:
> 
> 
> x2


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

WhO GoT BezT iN ShoW?????????????anD WheRe TheM HyNa PiCz


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 14 2010, 10:56 PM~16892443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you dont ha a pic of that 58 in front


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 14 2010, 10:42 PM~16892298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 15 2010, 08:52 AM~16894739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS BADD ASS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 15 2010, 08:56 AM~16894779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 15 2010, 08:28 AM~16894512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elhyphiado (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 15 2010, 10:23 AM~16895492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta take them heels off  :tears: :twak: :nono: :loco:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 15 2010, 07:49 AM~16894194
> *WhO GoT BezT iN ShoW?????????????anD WheRe TheM HyNa PiCz
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

I got a few pics of the hynas, especially of Chole. :biggrin: I'll try to post em up in a bit.


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

:cheesy:
[/quote]
Homie in the black sweater looks like he can smell it from there :roflmao:


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 15 2010, 12:47 PM~16897195
> *I got a few pics of the hynas, especially of Chole. :biggrin: I'll try to post em up in a bit.
> *


ChoP ChoP oNieL!!!!!!!! WaTz GooD HoMie!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## black1962impala (Sep 2, 2009)

my 61 for sale at the street low show drove it from san jose ca


----------



## black1962impala (Sep 2, 2009)

this girl was hot wish i got her number dame!


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by black1962impala_@Mar 15 2010, 02:04 PM~16897756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Were the tickets really $25 a person to enter?


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by black1962impala_@Mar 15 2010, 02:04 PM~16897756
> *this girl was hot wish i got her number dame!
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

looks like i missed a good show those nice pics. someone is in trouble hahahahahah both of you jess an jess


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Mar 15 2010, 04:23 PM~16898454
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: what happened homeboy you missed out,that swhat the beds are for right :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 15 2010, 02:05 PM~16897319
> *ChoP ChoP oNieL!!!!!!!! WaTz GooD HoMie!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Wats up Robert! Nice to see you make a rare appearance on LIL! :biggrin: Fuckin Photobucket is laggin it. :angry:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black1962impala_@Mar 15 2010, 02:56 PM~16897682
> *my 61 for sale at the street low show drove it from san jose ca
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: She had the biggest butt there!! Got a few pics of her walkin around. :biggrin:


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 15 2010, 04:53 PM~16899244
> *Wats up Robert! Nice to see you make a rare appearance on LIL! :biggrin: Fuckin Photobucket is laggin it. :angry:
> *


YoU KnOw Me DaWg  I GoTTa MaKe a enTraNcE!!!!!!!!!!! HoW WaZ thE ShOW.....I HaD To WoRk So I Didn't Go .....I HeRd TheRe WaZ HeLLa HyNaZ


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 14 2010, 10:36 PM~16892235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruiz707 (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Mar 15 2010, 06:52 PM~16899826
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ur shit is tight junior


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by San Jo 64 SS_@Mar 15 2010, 04:15 PM~16898391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

SoOoOo.......BEZT IN SHOW.....WhO GoT iT???????


----------



## 71MonteCarlo (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 13 2010, 02:11 PM~16881038
> *I was talking to TRAVIESOS bout this this morning at fish n chips by the way the menudo there  :thumbsup: they r not going to allow us 2 cruise so let's take it to s main like the old days that way they won't fuck wit STREETLOW n want 2 charge more for PD plus they won't be waiting for us on Smain we can meet at the nob hill  :biggrin:
> *



Had car trouble since i got there....but i still made it in....pushed that bytch in....wish i could have gone out for a cruise....did you guys make it to s.main to cruise? how was it?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> SoOoOo.......BEZT IN SHOW.....WhO GoT iT???????



WASNT THERE! BUT FROM WHAT I SEEN FROM THE PICS!!! :dunno: :dunno: 








[/quote]




>


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916+Mar 15 2010, 06:34 PM~16900303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LiNk To TheZe PiCz?????


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 15 2010, 08:45 AM~16894670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics jess an jess were you there


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Mar 14 2010, 10:27 PM~16892153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean cutlass :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68+Mar 15 2010, 05:30 PM~16899071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no but i wish i was there! :angry:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 15 2010, 09:54 PM~16902968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WoW WoW WoW.....GOTTA LOVE THEM STREETLOW HYNAZ :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll post more tomorrow. Got class in the morning.


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 15 2010, 10:46 PM~16903396
> *I'll post more tomorrow. Got class in the morning.
> *


:thumbsup: iLL Be WaiTiNg HoMiE


----------



## You_rott (Mar 16, 2010)

for more pics visit my blog..
solidwastedesign


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 15 2010, 06:27 PM~16900211
> *SoOoOo.......BEZT IN SHOW.....WhO GoT iT???????
> *



I got best of show in the car category.....and 1st 80s full custom... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 16 2010, 04:46 AM~16904167
> *I got best of show in the car category.....and 1st 80s full custom... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




congrats CHEWIE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 71MonteCarlo_@Mar 15 2010, 07:28 PM~16900215
> *Had car trouble since i got there....but i still made it in....pushed that bytch in....wish i could have gone out for a cruise....did you guys make it to s.main to cruise? how was it?
> *




not a lot of cars went out there I think most of them went 2 n main but I did see IMPALAS.SALINAS,TRAVIESOS AND VALLEY CRUISERS out there


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by San Jo 64 SS_@Mar 15 2010, 04:15 PM~16898391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :wow:  :worship: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 15 2010, 08:56 AM~16894779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Mar 15 2010, 07:39 PM~16900366
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol how rude


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 15 2010, 10:51 PM~16902933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *BACKYARD BOOGIE*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

I got best of show in the car category.....and 1st 80s full custom... :biggrin: 









:wow: *LOOKING GOOD CHEWIE...ONE LOVE*


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 16 2010, 07:05 AM~16904986
> *congrats CHEWIE
> *


_KOOL CHEWIE_


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 16 2010, 04:42 PM~16909894
> *I got best of show in the car category.....and 1st 80s full custom... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

This female was bangin!!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 17 2010, 08:07 AM~16915333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 17 2010, 08:28 AM~16915481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KOOL PIC!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Mar 16 2010, 04:20 PM~16909126
> *lol how rude
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 17 2010, 08:19 AM~16915415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TOPP NOTCH :wow:


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion+Mar 15 2010, 08:56 AM~16894779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* These hunnys are fucking CHULAS!!!!!* :0  :naughty: :run: :boink:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impala builder_@Mar 17 2010, 10:34 AM~16916482
> *  These hunnys are fucking CHULAS!!!!!  :0      :naughty:  :run:  :boink:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Mar 17 2010, 09:35 AM~16915927
> *:wow:
> TOPP NOTCH :wow:
> *


agreed!!!!!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 17 2010, 12:33 AM~16914221
> *KOOL CHEWIE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 18 2010, 05:14 PM~16930130
> *dam Danny u must of been really drunk 4 a cougar  :biggrin:
> *


I WASNT THE PHOTOGRAHPER, I JUST POSTED THEM FOR A HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 17 2010, 08:19 AM~16915415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 18 2010, 10:55 PM~16933925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't think I would've came out on the background. :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Mar 18 2010, 10:56 PM~16933930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for posting our rides bro...


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

my boy started taping way too early, but heres the video lol. and yes i hella miss hit it lol


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Mar 19 2010, 09:57 AM~16936843
> *my boy started taping way too early, but heres the video lol. and yes i hella miss hit it lol
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Mar 19 2010, 09:57 AM~16936843
> *my boy started taping way too early, but heres the video lol. and yes i hella miss hit it lol
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS FOR COMING OUT BROTHA...


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 18 2010, 10:36 PM~16933670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Good Pics RICH :biggrin: 
You always post Good Pics Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Mar 19 2010, 02:51 PM~16938573
> *Thanks for the Good Pics RICH :biggrin:
> You always post Good Pics Hommie  :thumbsup:
> *


I AGREE :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 17 2010, 09:19 AM~16915415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup:  :wow: :naughty:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by San Jo 64 SS+Mar 15 2010, 04:15 PM~16898391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calilife83+Mar 18 2010, 10:33 PM~16934251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too ....hahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

this toyota reminded me of my rat civic


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i have about 50 more ...i will post more soon


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

NICE PICTS.... KEEP 'EM COMING


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 19 2010, 11:18 PM~16943185
> *
> 
> 
> ...












sick bikes I wonder who owns em...  thanks rich my kids where happy with them awards and was nice to have seen ya and man your kids getten bigger and bigger..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

more to come tommarrow..............


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 19 2010, 10:14 PM~16943159
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 19 2010, 11:33 PM~16943316
> *more to come tommarrow..............
> *


We'll be waiting. great pics.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

WaTz uP WiTh ThE BiKiNi CoNTesT PiCz...... :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

lovin the pics
not so many bombs for a streetlow gig?


----------



## westcoast5 (Oct 12, 2009)

anypics of the grey benz on bags?


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

:0


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Mar 22 2010, 08:29 PM~16967742
> *:dunno:
> *


So I'm guessing the blue Fleetwood on a three is yours? :dunno:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Mar 22 2010, 08:29 PM~16967742
> *:dunno:
> *


put a picture of you're car fool :biggrin:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

i will be here .......gunna have models with me ......taking donations


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

fuck i fucked up lol 




we will be at thys show ......got models with us taking donations


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

and thats it !!!! :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

very nice.. wish i was there


----------



## 79smily (Jan 18, 2010)

it was a good show had fun and bad ass cars
yall got some good pics :worship:


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 19 2010, 09:32 PM~16942808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any pictures of the Explorer Sport Trac in the background with the blue and silver flames?


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 17 2010, 08:19 AM~16915415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 16 2010, 05:42 PM~16909894
> *I got best of show in the car category.....and 1st 80s full custom... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


never seen this topic before because I don't hang around up here but you got a nice ride homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Most of you guys would hit it if nobody was around :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Mar 16 2010, 04:20 PM~16909126
> *lol how rude
> *


 :0


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------

